# San Juan 2011 Permits



## AK Paddler (Feb 9, 2011)

Has anyone received their 2011 San Juan River permit in the mail yet? I'm anxiously awaiting mine for a Mid May Lower San Juan trip...


----------



## bucket52 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Got Ours*

My girlfriend got our Mid-March permit...My friend's who put in for summer dates have not gotten theirs yet...either means they drew a blank or they are sending them out in order of launch dates.

Good Luck.

MN


----------



## coloradopaddler (Jun 16, 2005)

the launch calendar is filling up on the blm's site. i haven't seen mine yet though.


----------



## Bilge Rat (Sep 14, 2010)

I spoke with someone at the BLM office on Monday and he said that everything should be mailed out before the end of the week


----------



## AK Paddler (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone get their permits yet? Very anxious up here in AK!


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Its possible you didn't win...


----------



## frizzen (Feb 17, 2010)

Haven't heard yet. Any news on shuttles?


----------



## pasta (May 17, 2006)

*San Juan pemit*

Most likely if you haven't received it yet. You didn't get it. All the dates have been passed out. Your next chance is to call them. everyday 8am-12. Asking for cancellations. More cancelations will become available the closer we get to the season.


----------



## slashvee (May 22, 2010)

I just received my July permit in the mail today..2/10. I live fairly close to Monticello, so those of you that may take a little longer for the mail to arrive, don't give up yet! 



AK Paddler said:


> Has anyone received their 2011 San Juan River permit in the mail yet? I'm anxiously awaiting mine for a Mid May Lower San Juan trip...


----------



## frizzen (Feb 17, 2010)

Ah, the virtues of patience. Got it today.


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

well apparently i didn't win...but still looking for a May 6th Sand Island-MexiHat trip if anybody's got space!


----------



## AK Paddler (Feb 9, 2011)

Yahoo! Got my permit in the mail yesterday for a mid May lower San Juan float. Which Slickrock site do you guys recc for a group of 11?


----------



## pasta (May 17, 2006)

*slickhorn*

A or B


----------



## BLott (Mar 27, 2010)

not A.


----------



## AK Paddler (Feb 9, 2011)

Only one available was D. Got it booked.


----------



## AK Paddler (Feb 9, 2011)

We have four days to float from Mexican Hat to Clay Hills in Mid May. Our rough itinerary as of now:

Day 1. Float to Honaker trail area. Camp.
Day 2. Float to Blue John. Camp.
Day 3. Float to Slickhorn Camp.
Day 4. Float to Clay Hills. 

Seem reasonable. Any modificiations you guys would recommend?


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Why not do Sand Island to clay hills? You're coming all the way from alaska,right?


----------



## AK Paddler (Feb 9, 2011)

This trip is for a friends bachelor party and the only dates that worked for the group that are travelling from all over the US are these four. Sucks we don't have more time but that is the reality of it.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

AK Paddler said:


> We have four days to float from Mexican Hat to Clay Hills in Mid May. Our rough itinerary as of now:
> 
> Day 1. Float to Honaker trail area. Camp.
> Day 2. Float to Blue John. Camp.
> ...


Slickhorn to Clay Hills will be a long day- launch early, plan for dinner on the river. It's totally doable though as long as you don't stop for long hikes on the last day. I'd recommend a brief stop at Grand Gulch and maybe lunch at Oljeto.


----------



## AK Paddler (Feb 9, 2011)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> Slickhorn to Clay Hills will be a long day- launch early, plan for dinner on the river. It's totally doable though as long as you don't stop for long hikes on the last day. I'd recommend a brief stop at Grand Gulch and maybe lunch at Oljeto.


How would you recc changing my itinerary to not have such a long last day? We really want to check out Slickhorn. Camp at Slickhorn day 2 and then somewhere below on day 3?


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

AK Paddler said:


> How would you recc changing my itinerary to not have such a long last day? We really want to check out Slickhorn. Camp at Slickhorn day 2 and then somewhere below on day 3?


That was more of a heads up than a recommendation to change. I highly recommend camping at Slickhorn- it's one of the most incredible places on any river. You should get to Slickhorn fairly early from John's camp as that day is short and you can do your hiking that afternoon and evening. 

That last day is just notoriously long because of the sandbars and possible wind. Just know that it's going to take all day and enjoy the red rock cliffs and keep rowing.

Options for camping below Slickhorn are limited to Grand Gulch, Oljeto, and Steer Gulch. Grand Gulch is a cool hike, but IMO, does not compare to Slickhorn. Oljeto is a neat camp but is prone to flashing. I haven't camped at Steer Gulch, but it is also prone to flashing. GG is only 3 miles from Slickhorn, so if you do decide to skip John's, the day between is almost like a layover...


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

AK Paddler said:


> How would you recc changing my itinerary to not have such a long last day? We really want to check out Slickhorn. Camp at Slickhorn day 2 and then somewhere below on day 3?


I've done MexHat-Honaker, Honaker-Slickhorn, Slickhorn-Grand Gulch. This itinerary gives you LOTS of time to hike and swim at Slickhorn and makes for a little bit shorter last day.


----------



## AK Paddler (Feb 9, 2011)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> That was more of a heads up than a recommendation to change. I highly recommend camping at Slickhorn- it's one of the most incredible places on any river. You should get to Slickhorn fairly early from John's camp as that day is short and you can do your hiking that afternoon and evening.
> 
> That last day is just notoriously long because of the sandbars and possible wind. Just know that it's going to take all day and enjoy the red rock cliffs and keep rowing.
> 
> Options for camping below Slickhorn are limited to Grand Gulch, Oljeto, and Steer Gulch. Grand Gulch is a cool hike, but IMO, does not compare to Slickhorn. Oljeto is a neat camp but is prone to flashing. I haven't camped at Steer Gulch, but it is also prone to flashing. GG is only 3 miles from Slickhorn, so if you do decide to skip John's, the day between is almost like a layover...


Are there check-in/check-out times for the designated camping spots?


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

AK Paddler said:


> Are there check-in/check-out times for the designated camping spots?


I don't think there are "official" check-in/check-out times, but when we camped at Slickhorn, we broke camp and loaded the boats before we went hiking and swimming. That way the next occupants don't have to sit around and wait for you. Like everyone, they wanna set up and commence to drinkin'.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Check-in times???

It's long,but its not impossible. Both times i've done it,i paddled out from GG and Slickhorn A. Your shoulders will love it


----------



## AK Paddler (Feb 9, 2011)

DurangoSteve said:


> I've done MexHat-Honaker, Honaker-Slickhorn, Slickhorn-Grand Gulch. This itinerary gives you LOTS of time to hike and swim at Slickhorn and makes for a little bit shorter last day.


Leaning towards this itinerary if Slickhorn and Grand Gulch campsites are available the day I need them...


----------



## Wavester (Jul 2, 2010)

*San Juan in July*

Well I finally pulled a permit the first week of July on the SJ. I was there early last June and we had plenty of water. Any predictions on how much water there might be on the San Juan in early July?


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

*What about April?*

I've got a permit for the 7th of April. What are the river flows like then? Should I plan for more time? Just curious what the great camping itinerary would be.

If anybody want Utah climbing beta...I share for boating beta

TDA


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Battle it out for Honaker like everyone else does. I had a totally rad family that wouldn't let me pass for miles and miles because they thought i wanted their precious spot. Just camp...


----------



## leo_amore (May 30, 2006)

Wavester said:


> Well I finally pulled a permit the first week of July on the SJ. I was there early last June and we had plenty of water. Any predictions on how much water there might be on the San Juan in early July?


We were down there towards the end of July last year with a starting out flow at about 650 which was definately floatable. The water came up and down during the couple of days and I want to remember that it hit 1800 during one night the with monsoons.


----------



## JohnR (May 23, 2005)

*More level questions*

We did an October trip years ago after the lottery season ended. We had two 16' royalex canoes. Flow was around 800 because of some good rain, but we found ourselves searching for channel after Oljeto.

I now have a 14' raft and was thinking of doing another Oct. trip (haven't checked if the lottery season has changed, but assume it's still open after the heavy season). 

What is a working level for a 14' Vanguard, not real heavily loaded (couple of six packs and std. camping issue)?


----------

